# Physical distancing in the bird kingdom



## Warrigal (Mar 30, 2020)

Seagulls get it





Rainbow lorrikeets haven't a clue


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 31, 2020)

Everyone has to adapt to the new social distancing rules





except sheep, apparently.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 2, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Seagulls get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are great!  My parakeets don't get the concept either (-;


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 2, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Everyone has to adapt to the new social distancing rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hysterically funny - thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2020)

Empty said:


> These are great!  My parakeets don't get the concept either (-;


My parakeets don't either..they love to sit close to each other.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 2, 2020)

My bird is glued to my shoulder all day long. I doubt I could stand the squawking if I made him stay by his cage.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)




----------

